# Axle Flip / Roo Riser



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a 2005 25 RSS and would like to have done either an axle flip or the "Roo Riser" idea. I live around the Detroit area and would like input from other Outbackers in my area. If you have had it done, where did you take it, and approximately what did it cost. I have several reasons why I would like this done: Trailer with the Hensley rides considerably higher in the nose, the sewer outlet is at the same level of most dump tanks and sewer drains and last but not least the clearance when pulling out of the driveway. I would prefer to go the route of the "Roo Riser" idea.

Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure once PDX_Doug see's this thread he will reply. He had his axle flipped in his 28"RSDS and it is nice.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I did a quick search and didn't find anything on Roo Riser, can you explain that or give a link? I remember Doug had his flip done and it was around $400 (he will be here soon to confirm or deny) I made some calls here in Co and that's about the going rate as well. I'm with you, low drain tube at camp sites and hitting or scraping in and out of gas stations.

Good luck

Bill.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

schellshock said:


> I have a 2005 25 RSS and would like to have done either an axle flip or the "Roo Riser" idea. I live around the Detroit area and would like input from other Outbackers in my area. If you have had it done, where did you take it, and approximately what did it cost. I have several reasons why I would like this done: Trailer with the Hensley rides considerably higher in the nose, the sewer outlet is at the same level of most dump tanks and sewer drains and last but not least the clearance when pulling out of the driveway. I would prefer to go the route of the "Roo Riser" idea.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Jim


How is this going to affect you door? I would think the angle would change quite a bit?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The one drawback to the axle flip that is mentioned is the outside cook stove is raised 4 1/2 in higher also. The two I know off who have done it are PDXDoug as mentioned and so did NotYet.

John


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm having my 28KRS done next month. The local Keystone dealer (not Outback though) quoted me $215. My hitch still has at least 4 inches of rise available so I don't think there will be much problem. THEN, my next change will be going to the 15inch tires and rims. I'm tired of having to watch the heat and wear on the puny 14 inch tires.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

215 is a good price. While they are at it, have you considered adding shocks?? The kit is around 100 dollars


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone for their posts. Sorry it took so long to reply.



2500Ram said:


> I have a 2005 25 RSS and would like to have done either an axle flip or the "Roo Riser" idea. I live around the Detroit area and would like input from other Outbackers in my area. If you have had it done, where did you take it, and approximately what did it cost. I have several reasons why I would like this done: Trailer with the Hensley rides considerably higher in the nose, the sewer outlet is at the same level of most dump tanks and sewer drains and last but not least the clearance when pulling out of the driveway. I would prefer to go the route of the "Roo Riser" idea.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Jim


How is this going to affect you door? I would think the angle would change quite a bit?
[/quote]

Lee,

Which door are you referencing? The axle flip and "Roo Riser" just increases the height and I am pretty sure it does not change the angle of any door.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

schellshock said:


> I have a 2005 25 RSS and would like to have done either an axle flip or the "Roo Riser" idea. I live around the Detroit area and would like input from other Outbackers in my area. If you have had it done, where did you take it, and approximately what did it cost. I have several reasons why I would like this done: Trailer with the Hensley rides considerably higher in the nose, the sewer outlet is at the same level of most dump tanks and sewer drains and last but not least the clearance when pulling out of the driveway. I would prefer to go the route of the "Roo Riser" idea.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Jim


How is this going to affect you door? I would think the angle would change quite a bit?
[/quote]

Lee,

Which door are you referencing? The axle flip and "Roo Riser" just increases the height and I am pretty sure it does not change the angle of any door.
[/quote]
The Fold down door. To load stuff in the roo. I thought it was a ramp as well.







doesnt a Higher roo = shorter ramp?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I have a 2005 25 RSS and would like to have done either an axle flip or the "Roo Riser" idea. I live around the Detroit area and would like input from other Outbackers in my area. If you have had it done, where did you take it, and approximately what did it cost. I have several reasons why I would like this done: Trailer with the Hensley rides considerably higher in the nose, the sewer outlet is at the same level of most dump tanks and sewer drains and last but not least the clearance when pulling out of the driveway. I would prefer to go the route of the "Roo Riser" idea.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Jim


How is this going to affect you door? I would think the angle would change quite a bit?
[/quote]

Lee,

Which door are you referencing? The axle flip and "Roo Riser" just increases the height and I am pretty sure it does not change the angle of any door.
[/quote]
The Fold down door. To load stuff in the roo. I thought it was a ramp as well.







doesnt a Higher roo = shorter ramp?
[/quote]
Lee,

He is lifting a 25RSS....not a Kargoroo.

There must be a lift kit available called a "Roo riser"

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Guess we can add that to the list of play on words....A Roo riser not for a Roo


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion Lee. When I said "Roo Riser" I liked the idea behind it better than flipping the axle. Like huntr70 said I have a Outback 25 RSS that I would like to add some clearance to. I would like to do as TrippHammer has mentioned about 15" rims and tires and possibly better springs and maybe shocks.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ok ok i get it. I guess i missed the non roo part


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t feel bad....we have all done it. Looking at the sig for the extra info is something I forgot to do many times..LOL

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

schellshock said:


> Actually this link came from one of your posts in the problems, solutions and after market section:
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/14361...046203164TCrzhY
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder







I'll call it brain fade









Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez! We are going to roo the day this thread got started!









<self inflicted *GROAN!*>

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The one drawback to the axle flip that is mentioned is the outside cook stove is raised 4 1/2 in higher also. The two I know off who have done it are PDXDoug as mentioned and so did NotYet.
> 
> John


After putting on 15" rims and flipping, the outside stove is about bottom of the sternum (and I'm 6'4"). Not good for frying bacon with those splatters coming in at chin level. Definitely too high for the wife.

Been thinking about making a special hinge or other contraption that would drop it down 6-8 inches. Any other "flippers" thinking along these lines?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Nickens said:


> The one drawback to the axle flip that is mentioned is the outside cook stove is raised 4 1/2 in higher also. The two I know off who have done it are PDXDoug as mentioned and so did NotYet.
> 
> John


After putting on 15" rims and flipping, the outside stove is about bottom of the sternum (and I'm 6'4"). Not good for frying bacon with those splatters coming in at chin level. Definitely too high for the wife.

Been thinking about making a special hinge or other contraption that would drop it down 6-8 inches. Any other "flippers" thinking along these lines?
[/quote]

I have a wide portable step that I use to make the stove accessible. Not the easiest but it works.

J-


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh, after reading about the height of the outdoor stove, I sure hope that my new shorter rear step does the trick so we don't have to do the axel flip









Hope you come up with a solution, I'll be watching for it


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Blaine,

That's not a bad idea!







I do like Jared, and just use a portable step, but I like your idea. If you figure out a way to do it, be sure to let us know!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I will be doing a axel flip in the very near future. I don't know if it is model specific but our 2007 27 RSDS has only 1 3/4" between the top of the tire and bottom of the slide while empty and on level ground with trailer level. The tires have been hitting the solid material above and is deforming the plastic under lining of the slide. Keystones fix is to add a much larger equalizer between the 2 springs. This will only cause poor handeling and increased tire wear. So I am going to tell them to ^$%# *$% and do the axel flip my self.

I am going to purchase a aluminium platform for the outside kitchen. The kitchen was a little high for me anyways. I will also build some step extenders for the 2 door steps.

Check your trailer,

Scott


----------

